# Halloween party 2012



## yank (Oct 19, 2009)

Had our part over the weekend and it was a blast! Here are some pics of the food and treats...here is the evil Genius Bar...more to come


----------



## yank (Oct 19, 2009)

Still more to come...


----------



## yank (Oct 19, 2009)

And finally...


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

You have strong drop ceilings!


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

What are the pumpkin pizza-looking things? They look yummy!


----------



## yank (Oct 19, 2009)

That is pizza dough cooked inside a jack o lantern cake pan then covered with mozzarella asparagus and grape tomatoes


----------



## yank (Oct 19, 2009)

Lol...it's hooked to the studs above the ceiling....


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome...looks so delicious....nom nom nom


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

cool! great photo's and love the food!


----------



## selinamb (Sep 13, 2010)

This is amazing!!!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Everything looks fantastic!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

looks amazing!


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Fantastic.....briliant.....amazing. Love the piccies. Looks like you had the best time!!
BW


----------



## yank (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank you all for such kind replies! The party was a total blast! But I must admit I have more fun making the food and setting up than the actual party itself...


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow, makes mine look pretty lame with just a taco/nacho bar. Great job!


----------



## JennWakely (Jun 19, 2012)

very nice. I especially like the the skeleton server...


----------



## Rob_Raz (Sep 16, 2012)

Very nice spread! I would have made my seat right next to all those goodies all night.


----------



## RunL1keH3LL (Oct 2, 2012)

What did you use to make your drinks glow under black light


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

love it all!!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

love your goodies the look very cute and yummy too


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

I am hungry now. Impressive foods. Some of your cupcakes look time-consuming.


----------



## yank (Oct 19, 2009)

For The blue drink I used tonic water...it glows quite well but doesn't have the best taste so I find it is best to mix it with something sweeter like hypnotiq...I used 1oz hypnotiq 1oz vodka and 5 oz tonic water mixture...everyone seemed to like it...


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Great looking spread. I am sure everyone had a great time.


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

I"m so impressed with all the work that went into the food. Looks wonderful


----------



## yank (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank you all ery much for the complements...some of the desserts were time consuming but with the exception of the rats they weren't that hard to make...the 3 eyed purple people eaters were actually a lot of fun to make and surprisingly easy! The strawberries took a little time to get the chocolate the right consistency after melting it (for some reason once you mixed in the almond extract it affected the smoothness) but after that it was quick and easy...


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow....somebodies a creative baker! Your tables looked just great.


----------

